# unable to load library



## kamol (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm using Corel Video-studio pro x2 to create slideshow of my still pictures, 8-9 MB each, . The total number was about 100 slides. After adding music and transitions ,I then render it to create a movie DVD file. But it keep saying 'unable to load library'. i tried to reduce the number of slides to 30-40 slides even without any background music and it still end up the same. I reinstalled the programt a few times and still get the same message. I then changed my virtual memory as recommended in the support section of Corel Web . Again doesn't help. I have 3.25 GB RAM , with plenty of space(40GB) in my drive C: As a last trial I then changed the size of virtual memory to 15000 MB but without any success. I still cannot make a DVD movie out of my slideshow.
Any suggestion ? , Please.


----------



## DarkKman (Mar 16, 2009)

Are you using any transition effects? Try removing them one at a time and see if this is the issue?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The word "library" generally refers to a dll file. Are there any support files or "runtimes" mentioned as being needed to run that program? If there are, they are usually available for download at the site.

Have you made any other changes to the system, such as installing or uninstalling codecs?

Some people have found that this error only occurs with some of the 3D effects. Try changing to another. If you are using a trial version, that may also be the reason some effects don't work.


----------

